# Neurobehavioral status exam



## daniel (Oct 2, 2008)

Neurobehavioral status exam

Is anyone using this in a Family Pratice setting.
Say for Dementia. 

If so, what test are you using and what do you look for in real time documentation, from your physician.


Respectfully
Daniel,CPC


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 7, 2008)

daniel, did you see my response in the E/M section?


----------

